# Licensing Info For Your Convenience



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Stamps and other costs may also apply in addition to that shown below. Costs are for annual licenses and tourist (e.g., 5, 7 day, etc.) may also be available.

Maryland
Now $20.50, for resident, plus stamps and bay. No surf license required. http://www.dnr.state.md.us/service/fishinfo.asp

Delaware
Now required to have a licenses for all fishing including surf, cost is $20.00.
http://www.fw.delaware.gov/Fisheries/Fishing+license+FAQs.htm

New Jersey
License for fresh water only, resident is $22.50 and non-resident is $34.00. Special surf licenses apply to activities that are not surf fishing.
http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/fishneed.htm

Viginia
Freshwater and saltwater required, resident $30.00 and non-resident is $48.

North Carolina
Fresh and saltwater combined, resident $15.00, and non-resident is $30.00. http://www.kbrcomm.com/ncfish/nc_license.html

South Carolina
Only fresh water license (last I checked) 

Hello New Jersey here I come. Too bad because we really liked camping in Delaware but all these incremental add on costs are killing me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Just remeber*

At least in my neck of the woods ya need a beach permit to drive on the beaches and there is a list of stuff ya have to have in your vehicle and the local police inspect your vehicle to make sure you have those items.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

This is a great post and very helpful.

Keep in mind that although *Maryland *does not require a license for Ocean fishing, residents and non-residents must have the Bay Sport Fishing License for Chesapeake Bay and tributaries.

*ANNUAL LICENSE allows licensee to fish in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries from January 1 through December 31.

o Resident $15.00
o Nonresident $15.00

5-Day Bay Sport License allows licensee to fish in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries for 5 consecutive days.

o $6.00 for residents and nonresidents*


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> At least in my neck of the woods ya need a beach permit to drive on the beaches and there is a list of stuff ya have to have in your vehicle and the local police inspect your vehicle to make sure you have those items.



I neglected to mention that. I figured since I was looking at the stuff I'd take a moment and put it out there for others to review.

Might be nice if we could all pull together and make a nice summary instead of each of us taking time to do it independently.

NEIV... I mentioned no surf license in Maryland. But I suppose it's on it's way soon due to there being a Federal law that pushes the states to do it. Maybe Maryland will find an out with the Chessie.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Unless it changed this year I don't think VA requires a surf fishing license. They do require a salt water for bay and tidal waters. Some people might get confused.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

If you have a Maryland saltwater license, Virginia grants reciprocity to a lot of places. You may not need both.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> If you have a Maryland saltwater license, Virginia grants reciprocity to a lot of places. You may not need both.


Ain't trying to be a hardliner but like to see the reg that supports this...just don't have money for fines after paying for petrol to get there.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*...not needed for those who have a DE OSV permit...*



saltandsand said:


> Delaware
> Now required to have a licenses for all fishing including surf, cost is $20.00.
> http://www.fw.delaware.gov/Fisheries/Fishing+license+FAQs.htm.


...Unless you buy the OSV permit ($130 for us out-of-staters ) which covers the owner of the vehicle and NOT anyone else in the vehicle...

Sandcrab


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

squalus said:


> This is a great post and very helpful.
> 
> Keep in mind that although *Maryland *does not require a license for Ocean fishing, residents and non-residents must have the Bay Sport Fishing License for Chesapeake Bay and tributaries.
> 
> ...




Am I recalling correctly that last year there was a combined license for non-tidal and tidal?

Well for Maryland it looks like:

$20.50 for non-tidal license
$5.00 trout stamp
$15.00 Bay license
$5.00 crabbing
$45.50 Total


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> ...Unless you buy the OSV permit ($130 for us out-of-staters ) which covers the owner of the vehicle and NOT anyone else in the vehicle...
> 
> Sandcrab


I have a DE OSV permit but I went ahead and got one, for the trips to CHP and IRI. I wasn't sure how they would enforce licenses if someone says, well that is my truck in the inlet, go look at the tag.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

*MD/VA Reciprocity*



fishbait said:


> If you have a Maryland saltwater license, Virginia grants reciprocity to a lot of places. You may not need both.


*fishbait *- is that what this means?



> *Reciprocal Recreational Saltwater Fishing Licenses: *
> 
> *Chesapeake Bay and Seaside* - Anglers with saltwater licenses from either Virginia or Maryland may fish in any portion of the Chesapeake Bay, or any of the saltwater reaches of its tributary rivers, as well as seaside bays and creeks and the Atlantic Ocean where a Virginia saltwater license is required. Virginia licenses honored include: 1) individual annual licenses; 2) individual temporary licenses; 3) private boat licenses covering all persons fishing on the boat; 4) annual licenses for charter boats, headboats, and partyboats; and 5) annual licenses for rental boats.


Taken from the *"REGULATION: VIRGINIA SALTWATER RECREATIONAL FISHING LICENSES"* website http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/recfishh&l_licensing.shtm

Looks like if I have the Maryland non-resident Bay Sport license I can also fish in portions of the Chesapeake Bay and the Atlantic Ocean where a VA Saltwater License is required.

Am I interpreting this correctly?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

squalus said:


> *fishbait *- is that what this means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are. However I have never tested this WAY down in VA. I know an old fishing buddy of mine used to live in VA and we would meet at PLO and the park always honored his VA license. I know I can fish Saxis and other sites in VA and I would assume it would be good all the way down the bay. As far as I know unless it has changed for VA the Ocean for both MD and VA still do not require a license.

So get a MD and DE license and you are good to go just about everywhere. I won't comment on NC as I usually do not fish there enough to pay attention to the rules. I look them up before I go as it is usually several years in between.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Yes you are. However I have never tested this WAY down in VA. I know an old fishing buddy of mine used to live in VA and we would meet at PLO and the park always honored his VA license. I know I can fish Saxis and other sites in VA and I would assume it would be good all the way down the bay. As far as I know unless it has changed for VA the Ocean for both MD and VA still do not require a license.
> 
> So get a MD and DE license and you are good to go just about everywhere. I won't comment on NC as I usually do not fish there enough to pay attention to the rules. I look them up before I go as it is usually several years in between.


I have been tested multiple times...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I am currently not aware of Maryland having reciprocity with a license in another state has been stated as being acceptable in Virginia. 

Maryland Regs make the license costs for non-residents variable based on what the other state charges Marylanders as an out-of-stater. 

Variable* -- Non-resident non-tidal license fees are equal to the fee charged a MD resident for a similar license by non-resident’s home state.

See Natural Resources Article § 4-604, Annotated Code of Maryland. 

Here's a link to the chart: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/download/dnrf3.pdf

THE CHART IS EXCELLENT AS IT SUMMARIZES COSTS FOR NON-RESIDENTS IN ALL OF THE STATES.

For the general DelMarva region, here's some of the charges for your convenience (annual, 5-day and 3-day):

Delaware $30.50 $7.50 $5.00
New Jersey $34.00 $14.00 $8.50
North Carolina $30.50 $7.50 $5.00
Pennsylvania $52.00 $30.00 $26.00
South Carolina $35.00 $8.00 $5.00
Virginia $36.00 $16.00 $10.00
Washington DC $30.50 $7.50 $5.00


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> I have been tested multiple times...


Tuna ... we know WHAT KINDs THINGS you have been tested for  .... but have you ever passed a VMRC fishing license test


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> So get a MD and DE license and you are good to go just about everywhere. I won't comment on NC as I usually do not fish there enough to pay attention to the rules.


GREAT!! I'm only interested in non-resident saltwater requirements anyway, so fresh water licenses and their regs don't mean anything in this context.

I got the DE annual non-res, the MD annual non-res Bay Sport, and the NC annual non-res Coastal Recreational licenses.

Don't know if I'll make it to Virginia for ocean fishing, but who knows? AI isn't that far away, right?

I'll call before I go just to make sure I'm legal though.

Thanks for the feedback Cyg!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Tuna ... we know WHAT KINDs THINGS you have been tested for  .... but have you ever passed a VMRC fishing license test


LOL!!!! You mean have I been checked by the man in VA while fishing in VA? Yes I have...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Tuna ... we know WHAT KINDs THINGS you have been tested for  .... but have you ever passed a VMRC fishing license test


As long as he polishes right.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Yes you are. However I have never tested this WAY down in VA. I know an old fishing buddy of mine used to live in VA and we would meet at PLO and the park always honored his VA license. I know I can fish Saxis and other sites in VA and I would assume it would be good all the way down the bay. As far as I know unless it has changed for VA the Ocean for both MD and VA still do not require a license.
> 
> So get a MD and DE license and you are good to go just about everywhere. I won't comment on NC as I usually do not fish there enough to pay attention to the rules. I look them up before I go as it is usually several years in between.


Cyg, if you are talking AI than I believe you are correct as I dont think VA AI requires a lic.However if you come down to Va Beach you do have to have a Va SW lic to fish the Ocean.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Got checked by the man down in VA last year during croakerfest.

Showed him my MD license, told him we had reciprocity, and he said "reci . . .uh, uh, okay, show me where the expiration date is". LOL true story.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Got checked by the man down in VA last year during croakerfest.
> 
> Showed him my MD license, told him we had reciprocity, and he said "reci . . .uh, uh, okay, show me where the expiration date is". LOL true story.


F&C, were you down there with a group that was putting nets over there head to try and keep the bugs off last year? One guy had a Daiwa rod with a Penn 525 on it.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Cdog said:


> F&C, were you down there with a group that was putting nets over there head to try and keep the bugs off last year? One guy had a Daiwa rod with a Penn 525 on it.


I think it was our trip to the York River. But, none of us have that combo.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Naw, I try not to throw conventionals, been hittin' the other bank too often  

It was real early in the year, I think late March when the croaker started runnin'.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I just remebered being checked by the officers for my lic that day for the first time of the year.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Hey Clay,*

March at IF: Please ring the bells when they get there. I'm sure it will be a fling'like atmosphere. And make sure you don't go down South this year, cuz we had a ball last year!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TunaFish said:


> March at IF: Please ring the bells when they get there. I'm sure it will be a fling'like atmosphere. And make sure you don't go down South this year, cuz we had a ball last year!!!


I'll let ya know when they show up.

That sounds like a win win for me.Get to meet a bunch of the MD boys and I only have to drive 30 minutes...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Cdog said:


> I'll let ya know when they show up.
> 
> That sounds like a win win for me.Get to meet a bunch of the MD boys and I only have to drive 30 minutes...


Thanks!!! Trust me you will!! It'll be an invasion!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

If you are from VA, it is cheaper to buy the VA license than to buy the out of state MD license. 

VA Saltwater license covers bay, and the ocean. It also covers the bay waters of MD.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Cdog said:


> F&C, were you down there with a group that was putting nets over there head to try and keep the bugs off last year? One guy had a Daiwa rod with a Penn 525 on it.


Wuz the netting white? 3 guys? if so, that would be me, my brother, and our friend Kitt..it was funny..gotta find the pix to post it.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Is a Boat License Required?*

As a VA resident, I figure my costs this year will be as such:

Option 1
----------------------------
dc nr fish $13
de nr fish (sw) $22*
md nr crab $10
va r fish (fw/sw)	$30
----------------------------
Total $75

Option 2 - Winner!
----------------------------
dc nr fish $13
de nr fish (sw) $22*
md nr fish (bay) + crab	$17
va r fish (fw) $18
----------------------------
Total $70

* agent fee included; rounded to $22

Reference:
http://doh.dc.gov/doh/cwp/view,a,1374,Q,584671,dohNav_GID,1837,.asp
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/service/fishinfo.asp
http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/recfishh&l_licensing.shtm
http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/regulations/licenses.asp


...but I gotta wonder, *are the boat licenses required if you fish from a kayak or canoe since they don't need to be registered?* Cause at $40 in DE and $50 in MD (where boat licenses are specified), the cost to go fishing legally has gotten quite a bit more expensive, especially when you only go out twice like I did last year. 
<br>
<br>


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

RetroYellow said:


> ...The cost to go fishing legally has gotten quite a bit more expensive, especially when you only go out twice like I did last year.
> <br>
> <br>


Exactly. And fishing is a family-oriented, non-violent, wholesome activity....guess that explains why they want to heave on a heavy burden... hit those who are responsible and therefore will pay and avoid instilling responsibility among the loosers.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

RetroYellow said:


> ...but I gotta wonder, *are the boat licenses required if you fish from a kayak or canoe since they don't need to be registered?* Cause at $40 in DE and $50 in MD (where boat licenses are specified), the cost to go fishing legally has gotten quite a bit more expensive, especially when you only go out twice like I did last year.
> <br>
> <br>


The answer is no, you don't need a boat license in addition to your fishing license. I sent email to both state asking this same question and confirmed that they are not needed. 

However, if you put a motor on your canoe, you will have to register it as a boat.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

1obxnut said:


> Wuz the netting white? 3 guys? if so, that would be me, my brother, and our friend Kitt..it was funny..gotta find the pix to post it.


Yeah it was 3 I think and the netting was white.One dude caught a blue and the others went crazy trying to put steel leaders on...


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Yup..that was us..it was fun! except of course for those darn bugs


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

1obxnut said:


> Yup..that was us..it was fun! except of course for those darn bugs


Yep that was yall, next time dont diss a guy that ask ya if ya on P&S. I'm really a OK guy....

Dude that was throwing the Daiwa/525 combo acted like I had two heads when I asked him....:redface:


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Yep that was yall, next time dont diss a guy that ask ya if ya on P&S. I'm really a OK guy....
> 
> Dude that was throwing the Daiwa/525 combo acted like I had two heads when I asked him....:redface:


That was me! and HUH?? ..sorry if I treated you in a wierd way! if fish are bitin' I go into AADD mode


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

1obxnut said:


> That was me! and HUH?? ..sorry if I treated you in a wierd way! if fish are bitin' I go into AADD mode


Its all good, see ya on the York...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Yeah it was 3 I think and the netting was white.One dude caught a blue and the others went crazy trying to put steel leaders on...



Bet they caught less after tying the steel on the line...


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

How many think the license requirement and fee increase will cut down on the number of people who fish the Inlet area in Del.?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

scavengerj said:


> How many think the license requirement and fee increase will cut down on the number of people who fish the Inlet area in Del.?


I won't be going there this year. I'm thinking to skip Delaware and instead go to Florida; Oregon Inlet, Outer Banks; New Jersey; and spend more time on Maryland beaches. Downside is that if less people go they'll probably raise the fees next year....the view is that sportspeople are cash cows to pay revenue for out-of-control spending.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, I'd agree. We tend to be just another source of money. This was just another foot in our door, hand in our wallet. I tend to think that in light of everything, alot of states are going to be strapped for cash this year and it will result in nothing but fees (read taxes) will be added and continue to go up or be created. And they wonder why they are loosing people who participate in this sport. Of course, all of the team sports make enough money off of sales tax on clothing and such that I guess they don't get hit like we do for what once was a cheap way to enjoy a sport. I just hate the impact that things like this cause on families. I guess maybe it will cut down on the number of people.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

scavengerj said:


> Oh, I'd agree. We tend to be just another source of money. This was just another foot in our door, hand in our wallet. I tend to think that in light of everything, alot of states are going to be strapped for cash this year and it will result in nothing but fees (read taxes) will be added and continue to go up or be created. And they wonder why they are loosing people who participate in this sport. Of course, all of the team sports make enough money off of sales tax on clothing and such that I guess they don't get hit like we do for what once was a cheap way to enjoy a sport. I just hate the impact that things like this cause on families. I guess maybe it will cut down on the number of people.




It's a back door way for the extreme environmentalist tree huggers to accomplish their faulty objectives. They simply will raise the price so high that the activity ceases to exist. Frankly they ought to be true to their extremist causes and stop killing/eating veggies too....ever seen Veggie Tales which shows that vegatables having feelings too? 

BTW: I am an environmentalist, sportsman and not a free wheeling tree hugger. These people simply cannot grasp that such a position is reasoned in knowledge and quite possible.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> Stamps and other costs may also apply in addition to that shown below. Costs are for annual licenses and tourist (e.g., 5, 7 day, etc.) may also be available.
> 
> Maryland
> Now $20.50, for resident, plus stamps and bay. No surf license required. http://www.dnr.state.md.us/service/fishinfo.asp
> ...


South Carolina requires a Saltwater licenses if fishing from, or transporting fish in a private boat.
Including kayaks. Also for using a cast net for anything other than shrimp.
http://www.dnr.sc.gov/regs/pdf/saltfishing.pdf


----------

